# Protection et Mode de Vie > Vidéos de Sensibilisation et Information >  Comment se comporter avec les chiens de protection des troupeaux en randonnée

## phacélie

https://fr-fr.facebook.com/polegrand...913851?__xts__


https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x7bzygp

----------

